# Red Wine for Skin care?



## wendy29 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!

Actually I have used sometime around Chirstmas (of course i was drinking alot of wine :laughing: ) its simple, you need any type of red wine, (only red wine not white) and a cotton ball.
Soak the cotton ball in the wine, and use as a toner.. and Do NOt Rinse. and air dry and go to bed.
It feels weird but the next morning my face is pretty smooth..
So I have been researching about this and..
i found a great organic skin care that i want to share with you ladies.. :handkuss:

Whole Foods Market : Whole Body : Skin Care

Enjoy!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 1, 2007)

oooo thats strange, but hey if it works....


----------



## xkatiex (Feb 1, 2007)

lol wont you stink of wine? hey if it works.. its good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 1, 2007)

well I read about Teri Hatcher uses a glass of red wine for her body care. When she takes a bath, pour a glass of red wine and that's it..

and I googled red wine+skin care, red wine is anti-aging


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi,

I actually love the store Whole Foods.


----------



## mahrisa (Feb 2, 2007)

lol it's like you can use just about anything nowadays


----------



## Kathy (Feb 2, 2007)

Interesting...let us know if you try it!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Feb 2, 2007)

I love whole foods.....just wanted to say that. they have lots of awesome products there


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 2, 2007)

i have tried.. just becaue I had alot of wine to drink..It was around Christmas.. hahaha :laughing: and it doesnt need alot of wine either..

So I tried, my face felt like I got a good scrub. I think because of its acidity (you know how yogurt or apple cider vinegar works...) and you know grape is good for your skin, (lots of you talked about grape oil or skin care remedies)

So it works..

if you have some red wine left at home, why don't you try it tonite?


----------



## christineab (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for your recipe. it may be a silly question. why red wine is good to skin while we always try to avoid skin care products containing alcohol?


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 5, 2007)

not sure, but i am guessing lil bit of alchohol is ok...

red wine contains acidity(same as ASV) and grape skin (that's why only red wine works)


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 7, 2007)

Talking of red wine, has anyone tried "red wine bath?" :icon_ques


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have.. its the same effect with putting on your facial. Soft and Soft.. :laughing:


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 11, 2007)

Red Wine Bath reminds me "Sake bath" which we do in Japan :laughing: I haven't tried red wine bath myself, but I'm very curious.


----------



## ahc10942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like another good reason to try red wine. My doctor recommended drinking a glass of red wine in the evening for the health benefits, but I've never been much of a wine person.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 18, 2007)

interesting - thanks for sharing!


----------



## shar (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting theory on red wine! I know regular alcohol is widely used in the cosmetic industry. It is often used in a variety of concentrations in skin toners for acne skin, aftershave lotions, perfumes, suntan lotions, and toilet waters. Alcohol is very drying to the skin when used in high concentrations. It would be to drying for my skin

Shar


----------



## ms_sunlight (Feb 19, 2007)

Hehehe I just use red wine for mental health purposes!


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

The alcohol in skin care is very likely not the same kind of alcohol in wine. I think the alcohol in skin care is more like the alcohol in those hand sanitizers, which is isopropyl alcohol and it can make you *extremely* sick drinking it.

Now I have an idea for what to do with any wines I buy that I don't like.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Ditto! I can get lost in there for hours. This is a great thread! Thnx


----------



## Kathy (Feb 19, 2007)

LMAO!!!:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Brittany58 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the post earlier "why is red wine great for the skin?" Red wine has many components that makes it so wonderful for skin! Resveratrol comes from the skin of grapes and is full of antioxidants, protecting the skin by neutralizing free radicals that harm the skin and aid in premature aging. Basically, Resveratrol stimulates collagen synthesis in the skin and acts as an anti-inflammatory. Other components in red wine that make it beneficial for skincare treatments are Grapeseed extracts, alpha-hydroxy-acids, and phytoalexins. These all combine and work together to help accelerate skin healing, improve circulation, strengthen, calm , protect, and soften the skin.

I really like the post mentioned earlier about bathing in red wine to reap the skin care benefits! I was reading up on a recent study published that using red wine for skincare and red wine body treatments have aromatherapy benefits through inhaling the scent of wine. Many believe that it is the aromatic properties in wine that trigger the chemical responses in the brain, while others believe it is purely our association with relaxation. 

Thanks! 

Brittany


----------



## magosienne (Jan 5, 2011)

It's an interesting topic, do you know the brand Caudalie? It's a french brand that uses the properties of wine (they call it "wine therapy") in all their skincare products. I haven't tried so many of these products though, it's quite an expensive brand.


----------



## Brittany58 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have in fact heard of Caudalie they are respectable brand and very popular in the retail market, although it is to my knowledge that they don't actually use wine in their products, but rather the fruit before the fermentation process.

FYI: Many companies that produce wine based skincare actually remove the drinking alcohol from their products so that the wine in the products can offer greater benefits to the skin without interference.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol, i guessed so, although it would be a great time saver, "get drunk while taking care of your skin !"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vicky1804 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow this is great, i got given a bottle of red wine for xmas but i dont drink. lol will try as a toner tonight and maybe a bath too


----------



## Darla (Jan 14, 2011)

I had always heard that red wine was helpful if consumed moderately (as in drinking it).  It contains an antioxidant called Resveratrol which is supposed to be helpful.

However applying it topically as a mask or something doesn't seem to make any logical sense and isn't large amount of alcohol in skin products supposed to be bad?  (wine has much more alcohol content than beer btw)       Just wondering..  

I do suppose you get the added benefit of your skin smelling like a winery...   Isn't that attractive?


----------



## Andi (Jan 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's an interesting topic, do you know the brand Caudalie? It's a french brand that uses the properties of wine (they call it "wine therapy") in all their skincare products. I haven't tried so many of these products though, it's quite an expensive brand.



IÂ´ve used their brightening serum (not sure about the exact name) and boy it was expensive. It smelled nice and it felt luxurious to put in on, but in all reality it only brightened my complexion a teeny bit so of course I didnÂ´t repurchase.

I like CaudalieÂ´s packaging and the philsophy behind their products, but IMO theyÂ´re overpriced for what you get. According to Paula Begoun CaudalieÂ´s products donÂ´t even contain a high amount of resveratrol


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes i agree, way overpriced. I think the only item i didn't think overpriced was their lipbalm, but then it melted in my pocket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Darla : i don't know if it has such great effects when drunk, the only time that was really true was Ancient Rome, when the rivers were so polluted wine was a better option healthwise.


----------



## Darla (Jan 16, 2011)

No I agree getting drunk is decidedly unhealthy to the body.   (not to say it hasn't happened to me)

The red wine on the skin just seems like a real stupid idea with more negatives than positives.  I still think the smell would be horrendous and can't imagine someone seriously doing this.


----------



## StephBlake (Jan 16, 2011)

sounds great!


----------



## Brittany58 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can definately understand skepticism of treating skin w/ wine! (seems a little silly doesn't it?)

Actually, I was able to find out that Mary Queen of Scots and Cleopatra both loved soaking in wine for smoother skin - red wine has been used for centuries for beauty and skincare remedies. Resveratrol actually is a natural anti-biotic and in nature it works to protect the plant against UV rays. It has been shown in clinical studies to help firm the surface of the skin, enhance skin elasticity, and stimulate cell multiplication (I'll drink to that!). The alcohol in the wine itself is different than isopropyl alcohol, methyl and ethanol alcohol, whereas alcohol from wine is naturally derived through fermentation, and has been found to be much gentler on the skin than the three listed above. (_sidenote: _plant derived forms of alcohol have actually been shown to be ok for the skin: http://www.skincare-news.com/a-2628-Alcohol_is_A-OK_for_Your_Skin.aspx  ) 

Also, the natural sugar in wine works as a gentle enzymatic exfoliant, helping the resveratrol to better penetrate the skin, and leaving skin smoother once rinsed off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would suggest swiping a wine soaked cotton pad across your face, leave it on overnight and rinse off in the morning to reap the glowy rewards. Or those with sensitive skin, you could try leaving on for 5 - 10 minutes as a mask and rinse off completely.

You might like this recipe for a red wine and honey bath: http://www.spaindex.com/HomeSpa/RedWineBath.htm


----------

